# Projekt: Hardware für IBN Unterstützung und Tests



## Johannes F (27 November 2008)

ich habe die letzte zeit immer öfter diverse probleme bei inbetriebnahmen von sps kompontenten.
meist sind es einfache und kleine probleme die die inbetriebnahme nur unnötig aufhalten.

ich dachte an ein kleines gehäuse in der größe von ein bis zwei zigaretten schachteln.

die anforderungen die ich an solch eine hardware stelle sind:
-test von analogen ein- und ausgängen, strom, spannung und unterschiedlichen leitersystemen, anzeige auf display
-frequenzgenerator mit einer variablen frequenz 0-1khz und mehreren festen und zugleich unterschiedlichen frequenzen
-steckmöglichkeit für m12 stecker um einen ini z.b. als wechsler zu simulieren oder mit takt belegen
-betrieb ohne netzteil, z.b. mit integrierter 9v batterie und ext.24v

gibt es solch etwas schon fertig oder hat sich jemand so etwas schon mal selbst gebaut.
wenn ja, lasst es mich bitte wissen
wenn nicht, evtl. hat jemand noch weitere sinnvolle anforderungen und auch interesse an solch einer eierlegenden wollmilchsau?


----------



## Markus (27 November 2008)

sowas habe ich hier auch schon mal gesucht.
ich habe mir dann das hier geleistet:

http://www.gossenmetrawatt.com/deutsch/produkte/metrahitcal.htm

ca.1000€


----------



## Johannes F (28 November 2008)

danke für den link, sehr schönes gerät.
mal sehen ob sich noch jemand meldet, mit ideen oder anregungen.
wenn nicht dann werde ich mir evtl. mal in der kalten jahreszeit etwas zusammen bauen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 November 2008)

Johannes F schrieb:


> danke für den link, sehr schönes gerät.
> mal sehen ob sich noch jemand meldet, mit ideen oder anregungen.
> wenn nicht dann werde ich mir evtl. mal in der kalten jahreszeit etwas zusammen bauen.



Mit Selbstbau wird es aber spätestens bei den Temperatursensoren schwierig bzw. auch teuer.

Strom-/Spannungsgeber und Signalgenerator bekommt man noch mit einem kleinen Mikrocontroller zusammengebaut. Zu Pt100/1000 Simulatoren fällt mir auf Anhieb jedoch nichts einfaches ein.

Die Genauigkeit (und Robustheit) des Metrawatt ist natürlich auch nicht ohne.

Aber kannst ja mal schreiben was dir an Funktionalität so vorschwebt.


----------

